
How to recover from an upstream git rebase - iamwil
http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-rebase.html#%5Frecovering%5Ffrom%5Fupstream%5Frebase
======
jrockway
This advice seems outdated to me; I often rewrite my public history, and "git
pull --rebase" handles it fine.

